# **** site



## belle1985 (Aug 16, 2010)

this site is very **** end off bye bye


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

belle1985 said:


> this site is very **** end off bye bye


Bye. (kind of rude reply I know)

BTW this site is not what you infer & its vastly better than most out there.
You really need to ask the question why are you getting a negative response or rude replies to your posts (I assume you are)
Could it be What you Ask & How you Ask ?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thank you Belle for the most unconstructive piece of drivel ever. If you cant do any better then off with you to some other place where I have no doubt you will be an inspiration to the great hordes of the braindead.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking through the OP's previous posts, we see that s/he is a wannabe immigrant who didn't get the desired reply, i.e. your skills are much in demand here in Spain, buy a ticket, come on over, you'll get a well-paid job in no time, a villa with pool and so and so on...
Reality bites.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember clearly saying that my school was a dump and my teacher rightly replying.. A dump is only a dump when there is rubbish in it... 

So what made this a ***** site? lol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I remember clearly saying that my school was a dump and my teacher rightly replying.. A dump is only a dump when there is rubbish in it...
> 
> So what made this a ***** site? lol


Disappointed plasterers, of which trade we know there is a huge scarcity in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Disappointed plasterers, of which trade we know there is a huge scarcity in Spain.


Its been well documented for years that there is a serious problem in the construction industry in Spain. Squillions of built properties that remain unsold and few new properties being built. Those that are have a huge supply of spanish plasterers who are desperate for work. Of all the trades that may be required in Spain, anything vaguely connected with the building industry are bottom of the rather short list!

So let this be a warning to anyone considering making the move with a view to using their house building skills to make a living

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Shame you feel the need to be so rude when people on here have tried very hard to help you and prevent you from making a potentially he mistake. Every thing people have said here is true and it is pretty much impossible for someone to come out here with your trade and make a go of it. Having said that, I am sure that anyone will agree that the best thing is for you to do your own homework and establish yourself here. 

Before I made the permanent move to Spain I spent years (literally) coming and going, renting "holiday homes" and literally ended up spending one week every month for the final year until I came out permanently. For me that enabled me to get to know the place, get to know people, make contacts and seamlessly switch my UK work to Spain when the big move came. 

Nobody wants to burst your bubble and if you are dead set on living in Spain then I would recommend you do exactly that... slowly but surely get out here regularly, make contacts and see what you can find work wise... maybe just maybe you strike lucky and find the one building firm who desperately needs a plasterer, or maybe you find a bar that needs someone to hand out flyers to tourists (not that its ideal or stable) or maybe you find other opportunities but as everyone has said, please don't expect to move out with a few grand in the bank, rent a flat and find a job in a few days, weeks or even months... you WILL join the shed loads of passengers onboard Ryanair who are brits going home with their tails between their legs.

As for the forum, well in my honest experience I have found it invaluable. This really is the best Spain forum out there. Despite everything I know and all my experience I learn from this forum daily. The people on here have a combined wealth of experience like nowhere else and even now i learn new things, and always turn to the forum when I have a query, and likewise I regularly share my own experiences to help others. Frankly I think that your comments are unfair and extremely rude considering all these people are actually trying to help you, just because you didn't get the response you had hoped for (positive encouragement about Spain) but each and every one of us on here knows people just like you who have come here and gone home crying and after seeing it happen a few hundred times you get a little tough and feel its your duty to give people a reality check sometimes and prevent them from making the same mistakes as so many.

Whatever you do I wish you well. Right... time for a brew! Morning people!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Shame you feel the need to be so rude when people on here have tried very hard to help you and prevent you from making a potentially he mistake. Every thing people have said here is true and it is pretty much impossible for someone to come out here with your trade and make a go of it. Having said that, I am sure that anyone will agree that the best thing is for you to do your own homework and establish yourself here.
> 
> Before I made the permanent move to Spain I spent years (literally) coming and going, renting "holiday homes" and literally ended up spending one week every month for the final year until I came out permanently. For me that enabled me to get to know the place, get to know people, make contacts and seamlessly switch my UK work to Spain when the big move came.
> 
> ...


I have been a member of this forum for quite a long time because I enjoy reading a lot of the posts, I enjoy the banter, and I enjoy some of the more serious debates and the way some of the thread go hopelessly off course. I rarely post unless I feel I can make a useful contribution, which in most cases I can't as I live in rural Galicia, in a very different world to most of the relevant topics on here. However, I do see where this OP is coming from as I have not only noticed a certain animosity, hostility (I think someone else said) or what comes across to me as delight in pouncing on new members who are thinking of moving and pointing out how stupid they are. Not only do I feel that, but I have noticed that several new posters have made this kind of comment. Attitudes that I never noticed last year or a couple of years ago. I don't know where it comes from, maybe people are bitter here or are taking out their anger on others but if new members leave no sooner than they join I don't think the forum is doing itself any favours.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

anles said:


> I have been a member of this forum for quite a long time because I enjoy reading a lot of the posts, I enjoy the banter, and I enjoy some of the more serious debates and the way some of the thread go hopelessly off course. I rarely post unless I feel I can make a useful contribution, which in most cases I can't as I live in rural Galicia, in a very different world to most of the relevant topics on here. However, I do see where this OP is coming from as I have not only noticed a certain animosity, hostility (I think someone else said) or what comes across to me as delight in pouncing on new members who are thinking of moving and pointing out how stupid they are. Not only do I feel that, but I have noticed that several new posters have made this kind of comment. Attitudes that I never noticed last year or a couple of years ago. I don't know where it comes from, maybe people are bitter here or are taking out their anger on others but if new members leave no sooner than they join I don't think the forum is doing itself any favours.


I think in fairness that a year or 2 years ago the situation in Spain was completely different to how it is now, hence why there was more positive comments. I can't speak for everyone but I personally am not bitter in any way, shape, or form. I am very lucky and have a great life in a country I love, a wonderful Spanish family that welcomed me with open arms when I met my partner despite the obvious occasional language problems and cultural differences. I also, more importantly always have work projects on the go and am able to support myself (and if ever i can't then I have people to fall back on here which is nice to know and keeps me sane).

IMO people on here who are qualified to talk (I consider myself one of them) are not in the slightest bit trying to upset anyone, but trying to prevent people form making the mistakes that we see on a more and more regular basis... ie.. come to spain... few grand in bank... can't find job... loose everything... ryanair flight home... on the dole!

I notice many people who talk of coming who have incomes, jobs waiting, pensions, or just a chunk of cash and they receive no negative comments at all, but I think it would be irresponsible of anyone to encourage people to make mistakes and we all know that when planning to move you enter "I'm different, it will be fine" mode and sometimes a reality check is needed for their benefit especially when you see the "I'm a plasterer and want work in building" or "we have 4 kids to support, we have done work in care homes, will we be ok", even more so when people say "we have been once or twice for a week in benidorm and want to live there.. its perfect for us"... 2 or 3 holidays in nice hotels soaking up the sun have absolutely no resemblance to the harsh reality of living in spain.... I for one will say that I work twice as hard for half the money (or less at the moment) than i did in the UK... but I knew this when I came, i accepted this for the other benefits of the country, and my move to Spain was as a result of years of planning!

So differences between now and 2009 are big but then again the difference in reality between now and then is big also.

As for new members, most people on here (the serious and realistic ones) appreciate all the feedback they get, take onboard the comments, and usually say thank you! I thought the whole idea of these forums was to give factual help to people... not try to paint a picture of a fairy tale and give false hope!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think in fairness that a year or 2 years ago the situation in Spain was completely different to how it is now, hence why there was more positive comments. I can't speak for everyone but I personally am not bitter in any way, shape, or form. I am very lucky and have a great life in a country I love, a wonderful Spanish family that welcomed me with open arms when I met my partner despite the obvious occasional language problems and cultural differences. I also, more importantly always have work projects on the go and am able to support myself (and if ever i can't then I have people to fall back on here which is nice to know and keeps me sane).
> 
> IMO people on here who are qualified to talk (I consider myself one of them) are not in the slightest bit trying to upset anyone, but trying to prevent people form making the mistakes that we see on a more and more regular basis... ie.. come to spain... few grand in bank... can't find job... loose everything... ryanair flight home... on the dole!
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, and that's why I cliked the "Like" button on your previous reply as I have on this one. I don't think people should be saying, yeah come over and give it a go. But if you look at some of the replies to this original post and then your reply, you can maybe see where I'm coming from. In any case as the OP has been banned, it's pointless replying as I assume if you are banned you can't read the replies, some of which might make you see that not everyone should be tarred with the same brush. But I think, if you find a post that is, as so many seem to be lately as you have mentioned... I can turn my hand to anything, don't mind what I do, etc. you can reply pointing them to threads about the true situation here, you can not bother to reply as these things have been discussed endlessly and if someone is truly considering the move and plan on doing their homework they can access very good information on the threadson the site. What I have noticed is that several new members have made similar comments. I have noticed comments that to me seem unnecessarily harsh or judgemental. I can give you an example, although I can't remember who made the original post or who made the reply. Someone indicated they were intending to move over and rent a family member's property and someone replied "You are family and you pay rent " now, to me that might seem alien, but I don't judge the way other people do things unless they are harming others. But not only do I think the comment was out of order, but what struck me most was when jojo was charging her own daughters rent to stay in their home, I never noticed this person comment on this. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong... but I have had this feeling quite a lot lately and it saddens me because this place used to be really nice and welcoming.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree that there is a vast difference between replies to people with skilled manual professions who want to work in construction on the coast and/or have kids, or people who have skills which are not compatible with the Spanish market, and single people with no ties, retirees, or those with employment lined up. 

I was a single person with relevant education and training who moved to a city where I was (just about) able to find work in my chosen field. I don't mind not having piles of money as long as I can do what I want where I want - like many young people without responsibilities. Even now, I'd encourage someone like me to come over and have a go. But with kids in the picture, or in a job where you'd be better off in the UK - I just couldn't cope with being encouraging and potentially setting them up for total misery which could damage their family bond and mental health.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> I have been a member of this forum for quite a long time because I enjoy reading a lot of the posts, I enjoy the banter, and I enjoy some of the more serious debates and the way some of the thread go hopelessly off course. I rarely post unless I feel I can make a useful contribution, which in most cases I can't as I live in rural Galicia, in a very different world to most of the relevant topics on here. However, I do see where this OP is coming from as I have not only noticed a certain animosity, hostility (I think someone else said) or what comes across to me as delight in pouncing on new members who are thinking of moving and pointing out how stupid they are. Not only do I feel that, but I have noticed that several new posters have made this kind of comment. Attitudes that I never noticed last year or a couple of years ago. I don't know where it comes from, maybe people are bitter here or are taking out their anger on others but if new members leave no sooner than they join I don't think the forum is doing itself any favours.


Hi,
Personally, I think it's very rare that a new member is pounced on on the way you describe. What I see happening is new people asking for advice about coming to Spain and finding work. When these members are told there is little chance of work in their field (Builders, hairdressers, barwork ...) being found in their chosen area of Spain (98% of the time southern spain) they feel rejected and angry sometimes misinterpreting this as being told that they aren't "good enough" to come. Many are expecting the Spain of the past - come, find a job and conquer and I think you will agree it just isn't like that any more. That's the way I see it anyway.

BTW I don't think your view of things in Spain is irrelevant to many of the discussions here. I'm in Madrid and I have plenty to say as I'm sure you've noticed!
Spain is Spain - north, south, east and west and some are interested to know about all of Spain, especially now that unemployment is lower up there more than in the south.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> Personally, I think it's very rare that a new member is pounced on on the way you describe. What I see happening is new people asking for advice about coming to Spain and finding work. When these members are told there is little chance of work in their field (Builders, hairdressers, barwork ...) being found in their chosen area of Spain (98% of the time southern spain) they feel rejected and angry sometimes misinterpreting this as being told that they aren't "good enough" to come. Many are expecting the Spain of the past - come, find a job and conquer and I think you will agree it just isn't like that any more. That's the way I see it anyway.
> 
> BTW I don't think your view of things in Spain is irrelevant to many of the discussions here. I'm in Madrid and I have plenty to say as I'm sure you've noticed!
> Spain is Spain - north, south, east and west and some are interested to know about all of Spain, especially now that unemployment is lower up there more than in the south.


PS (Sorry, I was cooking the evening meal) One of the differences you might have noticed that when you joined the forum most new posters who asked about coming to Spain were told yes, it's great - easy to get work and loads of Brits to make money off of. Now they're not getting told that and so their reaction is different too. Basically what Steve said previously. Just something to think about.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

People come on this site to ask about employment in Spain. In my area the figure registered -which we all know is lower than the true figure - is a staggering 35%. 
Public areas are being neglected, services declining in quality, crime is on the increase, unpleasant graffiti about immigrants is appearing everywhere..
At the perrera we see one aspect of this human misery...people tearfully abandoning much-loved pets for whom they cannot afford proper food or vetererinary care.
Then there is the huge number of over-qualified people happy to apply for a job shovelling dog**** for a paltry wage.
I must admit I get peeved when I read posts from people whose basic point is that it's cold and miserable in the **** UK and they intend to move on *[ with a family[/I][/*B] and 'have a go at anything'.
I can't understand how people can be so unaware of how things are in the part of Spain where most of them want to be...an important point PW made.
If I had a hundred jobs to give I'd give them to Spanish people over immigrants any day and I would make no apology for this. I love Spain, I have yet to meet an evil Spanish person -I know there are some but I've yet to encounter them; met evil Brits though- and imo Spain shouldn't be seen as a kind of convenient place of last -or even first- resort if you are disenchanted for whatever reason with your own country. I can't put this feeling into words very well but I hope you will understand what I mean to say.
I haven't brought much to Spain in terms of cash or skills -I wish I could put more into my small local community as we get so much from people in terms of friendship, help and common humanity.
Getting stray dogs off the streets and a little (pointless, seemingly) political involvement is my small contribution.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

> If I had a hundred jobs to give I'd give them to Spanish people over immigrants any day and I would make no apology for this.


What you have to understand, is that not all immigrants are in the same position. This may sound a noble idea, but what about people like myself of whom there must be many others. I am an immigrant because I was born in another country, but I came here as a child, I grew up here, studied here, got married here and raised four children. All my contributions have been made in this country but now I'm unemployed. I think that I have the same right as any Spaniard to a job that I am qualified for. Or do you think I should go back to a country where I have never lived or worked and drag with me three children who are still at home? I don't think so.


> I can't understand how people can be so unaware of how things are in the part of Spain where most of them want to be...


It seems that people are very capable of living of their lives in their own little bubble. In my previous job when the recession started in the UK and the pound reached almost parity with the euro, people couldn't understand why many of the people who had settled here were moving back to the UK or why the huge influx of Brits coming to look at properties here almost dried up overnight and those who had been slowly renovating their properties suddenly had to abandon their projects. These were Spaniards who had opened businesses aimed at these people. I have noticed on the forum that people ask about things and even when someone has explained the situation, someone else has confirmed it, still post the same query as in their original post. But to ignore, misunderstand or disbelieve is people's prerogative abd you just have to smile at the idiosyncrasy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> What you have to understand, is that not all immigrants are in the same position. This may sound a noble idea, but what about people like myself of whom there must be many others. I am an immigrant because I was born in another country, but I came here as a child, I grew up here, studied here, got married here and raised four children. All my contributions have been made in this country but now I'm unemployed. I think that I have the same right as any Spaniard to a job that I am qualified for. Or do you think I should go back to a country where I have never lived or worked and drag with me three children who are still at home? I don't think so.
> 
> It seems that people are very capable of living of their lives in their own little bubble. In my previous job when the recession started in the UK and the pound reached almost parity with the euro, people couldn't understand why many of the people who had settled here were moving back to the UK or why the huge influx of Brits coming to look at properties here almost dried up overnight and those who had been slowly renovating their properties suddenly had to abandon their projects. These were Spaniards who had opened businesses aimed at these people. I have noticed on the forum that people ask about things and even when someone has explained the situation, someone else has confirmed it, still post the same query as in their original post. But to ignore, misunderstand or disbelieve is people's prerogative abd you just have to smile at the idiosyncrasy.


It's true that immigrants come in all shapes and sizes, but I think your category is pretty small!

I do agree with you about living in a bubble. I know *I* do to a certain extent, but I am realising that more and more, so I do try to look at things from the others point of view - sometimes succeeding! The forum has opened my eyes up to the kind of British immigrant that I am not, and to a deeper understanding of the who, what, why, where behind their moving out to Spain.

And yes, to the person who still won't take on board the confirmed and reconfirmed answer to their question  all you can do is let them get on with it 

PS Unemployed?
Any chance of getting work in your field where you live?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> What you have to understand, is that not all immigrants are in the same position. This may sound a noble idea, but what about people like myself of whom there must be many others. I am an immigrant because I was born in another country, but I came here as a child, I grew up here, studied here, got married here and raised four children. All my contributions have been made in this country but now I'm unemployed. I think that I have the same right as any Spaniard to a job that I am qualified for. Or do you think I should go back to a country where I have never lived or worked and drag with me three children who are still at home? I don't think so.
> 
> *I consider you to be as deserving of a job as a Spaniard. You've paid your dues. Your situation is vastly different from someone whose association with Spain is a couple of holidays. You are part of the system just like someone from the Asian sub-continent who came to the UK as a child....and many people like that resent the Eastern Europeans who take their jobs, as they see it. *
> 
> It seems that people are very capable of living of their lives in their own little bubble. In my previous job when the recession started in the UK and the pound reached almost parity with the euro, people couldn't understand why many of the people who had settled here were moving back to the UK or why the huge influx of Brits coming to look at properties here almost dried up overnight and those who had been slowly renovating their properties suddenly had to abandon their projects. These were Spaniards who had opened businesses aimed at these people. I have noticed on the forum that people ask about things and even when someone has explained the situation, someone else has confirmed it, still post the same query as in their original post. But to ignore, misunderstand or disbelieve is people's prerogative abd you just have to smile at the idiosyncrasy.


*Your last sentence is very true, unfortunately. I say that as someone who spent decades in education and politics.
I've noticed that we get the 'I want to move to Spain 'posts chiefly in the two months after Christmas/New Year and after the summer holiday season.
That speaks volumes, doesn't it...*


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that immigrants come in all shapes and sizes, but I think your category is pretty small!
> 
> I do agree with you about living in a bubble. I know *I* do to a certain extent, but I am realising that more and more, so I do try to look at things from the others point of view - sometimes succeeding! The forum has opened my eyes up to the kind of British immigrant that I am not, and to a deeper understanding of the who, what, why, where behind their moving out to Spain.
> 
> ...


I suppose we all live in bubbles up to certain a point, or in other words, in ignorance, which is how I got introduced to this forum  For over 20 years I never had English speaking friends until I started my last job where I met a huge amount of Brits and first heard the term ex-pat. I didn't know what it was, so someone told me about this forum. I have enjoyed reading it very much although I have contributed little. The reason I originally contributed to this post was that I had noticed a different attitude towards new posters, and also in comments of a similar thought. But I'm not talking about whether the members are encouraging people to move to Spain. I wouldn't have encouraged people to take the plunge even in the bountiful years  Spain is a very tough country to bring up a family, to earn a living and emigration is very hard. I feel in my heart for children who are taken away from their families, from their friends, from everything that is familiar. I think Spain, or maybe just my part  is the most wonderful place on Earth to bring up children. My children have grown up free, playing in the gardens all summer long and in our community hall all winter. There was always someone to look out for them, to tell them off if they misbehaved or to give them a biscuit if they were peckish as I have done for my neighbours children. When they took part in the parades, I could go to the photographer's a choose the photo of my children and buy a copy. I would hate to live in a country where I couldn't even take a photo of them in a school play or a swimming competition! Everywhere I went, I took my kids and there was never a shortage of people to give me hand. However I have several friends who have come from the UK and they are so uptight about their children it really saddens me. They can't go anywhere unless they have a babysitter, not easy here!! And when children came into my office and my boss would try to pat their heads or give them a sweetie they would shy away as if he was the boogie man. That's sad. But it is also hard, kids leave home in their late 20's or early 30's, FREE education costs an absolute fortune, kids clothes are prohibitive, and you get me time are adult time when your kids are in their teens and they get a life!!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that immigrants come in all shapes and sizes, but I think your category is pretty small!
> 
> I do agree with you about living in a bubble. I know *I* do to a certain extent, but I am realising that more and more, so I do try to look at things from the others point of view - sometimes succeeding! The forum has opened my eyes up to the kind of British immigrant that I am not, and to a deeper understanding of the who, what, why, where behind their moving out to Spain.
> 
> ...


I suppose we all live in bubbles up to certain a point, or in other words, in ignorance, which is how I got introduced to this forum  For over 20 years I never had English speaking friends until I started my last job where I met a huge amount of Brits and first heard the term ex-pat. I didn't know what it was, so someone told me about this forum. I have enjoyed reading it very much although I have contributed little. The reason I originally contributed to this post was that I had noticed a different attitude towards new posters, and also in comments of a similar thought. But I'm not talking about whether the members are encouraging people to move to Spain. I wouldn't have encouraged people to take the plunge even in the bountiful years  Spain is a very tough country to bring up a family, to earn a living and emigration is very hard. I feel in my heart for children who are taken away from their families, from their friends, from everything that is familiar. I think Spain, or maybe just my part  is the most wonderful place on Earth to bring up children. My children have grown up free, playing in the gardens all summer long and in our community hall all winter. There was always someone to look out for them, to tell them off if they misbehaved or to give them a biscuit if they were peckish as I have done for my neighbours children. When they took part in the parades, I could go to the photographer's a choose the photo of my children and buy a copy. I would hate to live in a country where I couldn't even take a photo of them in a school play or a swimming competition! Everywhere I went, I took my kids and there was never a shortage of people to give me hand. However I have several friends who have come from the UK and they are so uptight about their children it really saddens me. They can't go anywhere unless they have a babysitter, not easy here!! And when children came into my office and my boss would try to pat their heads or give them a sweetie they would shy away as if he was the boogie man. That's sad. But it is also hard, kids leave home in their late 20's or early 30's, FREE education costs an absolute fortune, kids clothes are prohibitive, and you get _me_ time or _adult_ time when your kids are in their teens and they get a life!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> I suppose we all live in bubbles up to certain a point, or in other words, in ignorance, which is how I got introduced to this forum  For over 20 years I never had English speaking friends until I started my last job where I met a huge amount of Brits and first heard the term ex-pat. I didn't know what it was, so someone told me about this forum. I have enjoyed reading it very much although I have contributed little. The reason I originally contributed to this post was that I had noticed a different attitude towards new posters, and also in comments of a similar thought. But I'm not talking about whether the members are encouraging people to move to Spain. I wouldn't have encouraged people to take the plunge even in the bountiful years  Spain is a very tough country to bring up a family, to earn a living and emigration is very hard. I feel in my heart for children who are taken away from their families, from their friends, from everything that is familiar. I think Spain, or maybe just my part  is the most wonderful place on Earth to bring up children. My children have grown up free, playing in the gardens all summer long and in our community hall all winter. There was always someone to look out for them, to tell them off if they misbehaved or to give them a biscuit if they were peckish as I have done for my neighbours children. When they took part in the parades, I could go to the photographer's a choose the photo of my children and buy a copy. I would hate to live in a country where I couldn't even take a photo of them in a school play or a swimming competition! Everywhere I went, I took my kids and there was never a shortage of people to give me hand. However I have several friends who have come from the UK and they are so uptight about their children it really saddens me. They can't go anywhere unless they have a babysitter, not easy here!! And when children came into my office and my boss would try to pat their heads or give them a sweetie they would shy away as if he was the boogie man. That's sad. But it is also hard, kids leave home in their late 20's or early 30's, FREE education costs an absolute fortune, kids clothes are prohibitive, and you get _me_ time or _adult_ time when your kids are in their teens and they get a life!!


I agree with all of that. It became more and more difficult to run a school in the last decade I was working.
Why not contribute more, especially if you are a Conservative?
We need balance in our discussions.
All my life I have fought against 'being in a bubble'. Although we can't know everything there is so little excuse for ignorance these days...books are cheap,there are many informative programmes on tv and radio and the internet is a mine of knowledge..


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I think this forum is one of the best places for getting an informed, intelligent & polite opinion, more so than most other places I’ve seen. Some people come on here with questions that make you wonder if they can actually feed & clean themselves properly without help and still the good folks on here are so tactful in their replies.

If it was left to me I would tell them not to be so ****ing stupid and try a bit of research which, these days, is a piece’o’piddle with things like the internet before they come on here & ask totally banal questions which provoke a reaction from me that could be considered less than tactful …… indeed the second word would probably be “off”

Whatever happened to “Using a bit of the old common”?


Doggy








p.s. I suppose a Mods job is out of the question then?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Intresting thread


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for the repeat post before. I tried to edit my entry and somehow posted twice! I have been called many things in my life but never a Conservative!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> Sorry for the repeat post before. I tried to edit my entry and somehow posted twice! I have been called many things in my life but never a Conservative!


It's not a crime.
I just wish that we had someone who contributed a right-wing critique - Beachcomber occasionally posts something provocative but then s/he vanishes and doesn't join in subsequent comments.
S/he probably has a 'real' life with real work to do....
I have changed my views a lot in the past decades. Experience has taught me the limitations of human actions. But I do believe we can achieve small steps improvements within these limits.
I would describe my current position as pragmatic, evolutionary and empirical, based on not-for-discussion values.
I mistrust all ideologies and schemes for human betterment. Whether from right or left, they have without exception ended in broken lives, millions of unnecessary deaths and wholesale oppression.
Afer the defeat of the utopian fantasies of fascism/nazism and socialism, we are now experiencing the failure of another utopian project, that of exporting the Washington Consensus model of liberal democracy and free markets to countries and cultures to which it is alien.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

This site is amazing!

I've gathered more information from here than anywhere else. I probably get more information here than from people I know who have contact to Spain, infact.

I'll be coming back to this site for a good many years to come! 

Especially when I move over...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its got lovely moderators too 

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> Its got lovely moderators too
> 
> Jo xxx


Shame about that Jojo individual though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Shame about that Jojo individual though


Hahaha!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:Cry:

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

:hug:



jojo said:


> :Cry:
> 
> Jo xxx


----------

